# New Boarder from NJ



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

hey 
went over the weekend to camelback for the 1st time and loved it! im looking into buying a Gnu CC now that the season is over and itll be cheaper.

question is im 5'9 170 size 10.5. was thinking 156 would fit me. will 156 reg work or do i need wide?

gonna go again mon to mtn creek since i cant get enough.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

size 10.5 boots should fit on a regular width gnu board just fine. Zumiez at the mall has some carbon credits on sale now. can get a decent package deal. Where are you in NJ? I'm down in Glassboro.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

im fron freehold. im going to check out zumiez today and another ski shop. now im just debating. gnu cc 156 or ride machete 158?


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

Dude we live on the ice coast, get the gnu for the magnetraction, you will thank me later.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

lib tech skate banana a good board or too much board for me?


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

it depends on what you want to do with it. You can take an all mountain board into a park, however the park boards arent so good for all mountain. The carbon credit would be a better all mountain board, the skate banana is a more park oriented board, it will get you down the hill, but not as good as the CC. I wouldnt be concerned with something being "too much board for you" uless you were trying to ride a board the wrong size, ora powder board on ice.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

ok cool and you would choose CC over the machete


----------

